# When's 1st heat cycle?



## Lego&Jacub

It really depends on the dog as to when to go in heat. Some go earlier and some go later. We waiting to get our Geddy-girl spayed until after she was a year (she never did go into heat). However we were going to let her have her heat just so that we could wait until she was a year of age, to allow her body to mature properly and to *hopefully* allow the growth plates time to close. Our breeder had already told us that her bitches very rarely go into heat before 10 months and most not until after 12 months. If you got your pup from a breeder they might be able to give you some idea of when their dogs generally have their first heat.


----------



## heartofgold

The neighbors Golden is in heat now and she was born on 8/1/07 so that would make her just over 9 months. I asked the owners this because our unneutered neighbor dog on the other side of the fence (I'm in the middle) keeps digging into my yard to get to her. Scout is spayed so he pays little attention to her. I'm getting pretty annoyed be these two horny neighbors digging under my fence!


----------



## AmbikaGR

You may want to check with your girl's breeder. I have found that the time between cyles, including first one, runs similar in mothers and daughters. All the females in my "line" tend to come in the first time between 10 and 12 months of age. In general I have known girls who came in at 5 months and others that were 15 months for their first time.


----------



## Eupher

Is there clear, solid rationale to allow a female to go into heat at least once before spaying?

Conversely, is there any physical concern with spaying a female before she goes into heat?

Or is it just personal preference?

Since a female in heat promotes some issues, particularly with unneutered males that "catch wind" of the situation, plus also the aspect of the mess, it seems to me it would be preferable to spay before the first heat comes on.

What are "growth plates" and why are they important?

(Is Google my friend?)


----------



## AmbikaGR

Eupher said:


> Is there clear, solid rationale to allow a female to go into heat at least once before spaying?
> 
> Conversely, is there any physical concern with spaying a female before she goes into heat?


I am from the camp that there is. Below is a link to an article by a very well respected vet who has given seminars around the world on the canine athlete. 
http://www.tiarapoodles.com/neutering.html


----------



## Lego&Jacub

Spaying after the first heat will increase the risk of cancer about 5% (from what I found online back when) which isn't huge... but if you wait until after the second heat it skyrockets up to about 25%. I don't think there is a benefit to waiting until after the first heat per se... but there is a benefit of allowing the dog "mature" physically before spaying/neutering. Spaying early (and esp. neutering early) doesn't allow the head to become big and blocky like it should... and often causes dogs that are tall, lanky, and more frail.

Here's a couple articles I found:
http://www.caninesports.com/SpayNeuter.html

http://www.shershihtzus.com/id150.htm


----------



## Lego&Jacub

I should add too that for anyone chosing to wait to spay my trainer recommended chlorophyll be given to the dog which will *help* to mask the smell of her from other dogs.


----------



## AmbikaGR

Lego&Jacub said:


> Spaying after the first heat will increase the risk of cancer about 5% (from what I found online back when) which isn't huge... but if you wait until after the second heat it skyrockets up to about 25%. I don't think there is a benefit to waiting until after the first heat per se... but there is a benefit of allowing the dog "mature" physically before spaying/neutering. Spaying early (and esp. neutering early) doesn't allow the head to become big and blocky like it should... and often causes dogs that are tall, lanky, and more frail.
> 
> Here's a couple articles I found:
> http://www.caninesports.com/SpayNeuter.html
> 
> http://www.shershihtzus.com/id150.htm


Hi
I am confused by your reply. In the body of your reply you state "I don't think there is a benefit to wait until after the first heat per se..." but then both articles you link are in direct contradiction to your point.  No flames intended, just wondering what you are saying.


----------

